# Motherboard SW1 settings anybody??



## Learner1 (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a Compaq P450+ and a Compaq C333 mother board.Here is a picture I have of the settings switch.Does any body know where I can find such pictures as these or a nice web site that would have the spec. settings that are easy to understand with out having to cipher a whole lot.I have looked some on the web but not much results.This is a picture of the settings switch,which the kid played with, for both of these motherboards.They are both Deskpro's.The settings diagram are pictured under the top cover ,...but the numbers are a little mind boggling.The settings are called "Frequency Settings".


----------



## Learner1 (Mar 18, 2004)

O.K guys.Found this site.But one of my PC's is a 450+ and there is no 450+ setting under the top cover,only a [email protected] and [email protected] well,..here's the link.....http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...eriesId=96268&docIndexId=179911&manualLang=en


----------

